# Beware of wildlife "rehabilitators"



## Valiantwarrior93 (Oct 18, 2014)

I am warning anyone whom has just found an injured pigeon, not to take it to your nearest wildlife rehabilitation!!! As this is frequently suggested online, PLEASE DO NOT! I did the fatal mistake of sending my pigeon I found to the wildlife center of Silicon Valley (the local rehabilitation in my area). My bird could not fly, or walk from one leg and seemed in pain but did eat and drink a little by himself. i thought he would be TEMPORARILY taken care of at the wildlife rehabilitation than with me as they have access to "experts" and the right medicines and dosages. WRONG! I am in disbelief they EUTHANIZED him instead of helping him I was not given the chance to get him back once I gave it to them

Remember, you are the pigeon's hero and best advocate, please MAKE SURE TO CALL IN BEFORE sending your bird anywhere, ASK THE KEY QUESTIONS, What is the name of organization[ policy towards feral pigeons? once seen, Can i get my bird back? IF THEY EUTHANIZE, DO NOT GO! Once you find a SAFE place, It may be best to tell them it is your pet. TRY TO SEE A VET EXPERIENCED WITH PIGEONS first! 
(Check the Mathilda's list in this website for possible places in your area) If they think killing is the best option, SEEK A SECOND OPINION! Life is worth fighting for! I am in great Grief for my delusional self thinking the wildlife rehab would care and give him back to me FIRST SEEK HELP IN THIS FORUM AS WELL AS ADVICE FROM A CARING VET. PLEASE DO NOT TAKE YOUR SICK PIGEON TO YOUR LOCAL WILDLIFE REHABILITATION! They will not fight for the life of pigeons as they should! 


My little tough bird, may your spirit live in me forever, please guide me to wisdom, next time another fellow needs help, direct me to the best possible place and course of actions!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*I am so sorry you had to find out the hard way.

Every rehabber is different and if you don't know who you are dealing with and have never used the facility before, you do have to ask all the important questions, and never assume. We always advise to call first and see what their policies regarding pigeons, as well as the important questions you have above. 

Matilda's list is helpful, but it is always advisable to call first and find out everything you can.*


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I'm glad you posted this. It's a good reminder to some that may not think of it, and to some that do not know. I'm so sorry you had that experience.


----------



## Valiantwarrior93 (Oct 18, 2014)

I wish I could go back in time and save my bird, mounting school and personal responsibilities blurred my mind as to what to do. Unfortunately, many newbies to this situation are refereed to their nearest wildlife rehabilitation as injured pigeons are not domestic. In my case, the only thing i called to inquire was, Does the facility have a vet? Does the place accept pigeons? once they said yes to both questions i naively took my bird to them thinking it would only remain there TEMPORARILY. ANYONE IN A SIMILAR SCENARIO PLEASE INQUIRE REGARDING THEIR KILLING POLICY!CAN YOU GET HIM/HER BACK ONCE TAKEN? I truly thought any rehab would gladly give any bird taken in to them back. if they determine its is unreleasable they should notify the person so they could obtain a second opinion instead of blindingly proceed to kill with disregard to the owner.

They said it would of been in humane to keep even with medicines since it would never been able to walk or fly due to many fractures. I disagree, I feel it was not given enough time, maybe it WOULD of gotten better, if only the pigeons could tell their feelings. I feel awful for my delusion making me lose the bird I initially saved, I indeed learned the hard way the proper steps of caring for an injured pigeon. Perhaps one day I may live up to the experience of successfully saving an injured animal's life.

ANYONE WITH AN INJURED BIRD, EVEN IF YOU ARE REALLY BUSY, DO NOT BLINDLY SETTLE FOR THE FIRST PLACE SOLELY WILLING TO SEE A PIGEON, PLEASE ALSO INQUIRE REGARDING EUTHENISIA POLICY AND YOUR ABILITY TO REGAIN YOUR BIRD ONCE TAKEN IN TO THE VET/WILDLIFE REHAB/NAME OF PLACE. IF NO ONE IS ABLE TO SEE YOUR BIRD SEEK ASSISTANCE IN THIS FORUM! THE BIRD IS IN YOUR PATH FOR A REASON! AS LONG AS THEY ARE ALIVE, THEY ARE WORTH FIGHTING FOR TO THE VERY END! YOU ARE THEIR BEST EXPERT AND ADVOCATE!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

This is exactly what we have to warn UK rescuers about these days. Some of the places that once were, or claimed to be, 'pigeon-friendly' are now less so.

Several places will now not consider helping a pigeon/dove which is unlikely to be releasable within a few weeks. Some will just let you sign a bird over then eliminate it. 

It can never be stated enough, on both sides of the Atlantic, be sure they explain clearly what their policy is regarding pigeons generally, and potentially unreleasable ones.


----------



## Joe Black (Nov 21, 2012)

Thank you for posting this information..


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Thank you for warning people. The vet at the wildlife center here, Pacific Wildlife, euthanized a bird and a squirrel I entrusted them with because she didn't see them as valuable or worth saving so I do not take animals there. They don't take pigeons because they are not "wildlife" so they don't matter. That's how we got our first pigeon. I would not trust wildlife rehab organizations. They do not rescue all animals, just a few select ones that they consider charismatic. I was appalled that they were euthanizing animals after they promised to rescue them! They also said if I took the injured pigeon to a vet they would pay for this but the vet charged me, not them, which is how we got our pigeon.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

I would take a slightly different approach in substance.

Some wildlife" need to be put down for humanitarian reasons. Additionally, spending hundreds or thousands of dollars to save a pigeon, may not be justifiable in the big scheme of things. Rehab facilities do not have unlimited funds. Most are stretched already. 

Unless it is your money. Then you can do whatever you want with your money. And if that is the case. Find a bird knowledgeable veterinarian and have the bird "fixed".

But, any rehab facility worth anything. Should contact "you" and tell you of their decision to put down any wildlife you took to them, and give you the option of taking it back so that you can spend your money privately, to do what you think is best, in your heart.

Sometimes in life, tough decisions have to be made.

We have never gone to war for any reason, without understanding that some lives will be lost. It is a simple fact of life that bad things happen to good people, and to good pigeons.

I personally would not agree with spending four hundred dollars to save the life of a pigeon. By a rehab facility that has to feed, house, and medically care for many. It just does not make economic sense.

You want to save a pigeon. I'm all for it. I would and have, done the same thing several times. But I do it out of my pocket, or through my own care and labor.

I am truly sorry for the loss of this feathered friend. But sometimes these things just make sense, both humanely and economically.

I know most here will disagree, and I understand that outlook about this type of situation. Please understand that I am a realist. Not a monster.

They should have discussed this with you prior to having the deed done. I agree with that 100%. But when you turn "it" over to them. They now own it, and have to do what they think is best for their facility and funds.

I recently took a Great Horned Owl to a respected Predator Bird Rehab facility. The bird was missing half of its feathers. When they examined it, they said "oh great. We are going to have to keep this bird for a year before we can release it". "And we already have 16 Great Horned Owls here now". I asked if owls were like pigeons and molted twice per year and they said that owls only molt once per year.

I don't know what happened to that owl after I left. I can only assume they are taking care of it. But I know that I was not legally allowed to keep it. And I would have had a very hard time feeding it, because of my stance on not feeding one animal to another animal. I find that a disgusting practice.

But I think of that bird often. I had it for three days and grew found of it.

I am sure that they are doing right by it.

I hope and pray. It was a beautiful young male. Even if it was destined to take a couple of my racing pigeons in the future. I want it to have a good and free life.

That is nature. And life.

My condolences on the loss.


----------

